# Rock bass



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

the streams seem to be doin well so far, hit indian saturday and didnt catch but between 1 and 3 an hour but they were large for a creek. The average gill i caught was about 6 or so inches, rock bass was around 10 inches. there hittin chart. poppers and sneaky's so if you are/or know some one who is learning to fly fish now is the prime time to learn in the streams(and quite fun i might add).


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

thanks for the report. I'm looking forward to picking up some rocks and gills soon on the Chagrin and Grand.

jm


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Hey wi

where do you fish the chagrin? I fish there summer rarely/never see another flyrodder. Lots of dinks but passes the time and every once in awhile......


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

This will be my first season flyfishing the Chagrin. I've fished Daniels park a few times, but I'm thinking about trying the South Chagrin Reservation one of these days. I did some scouting at the South Chag this spring and found some spots that look pretty good, e.g. near the waterfall. Access to the river is a bit tough because of the steep banks and loose earth, but it appears to be worth getting dirty.

Have you fished the south chag? I haven't read any reports and I'm curious to find out how the fishing is.

JM


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Wi,

email me at [email protected] com. I've fished that area for awhile (about 20 years). Always looking for people to go with.


----------



## Irvan51 (May 12, 2005)

Anyone Flyfish in south west ohio. Go to 4 mile creek and Big Miami river sometimes...


----------

